# Do you like my composition? (Sheet music and MP3 included)



## Davincii

Hey I'm new here,

I've started composing again in the style of Vivaldi. It's took me around 2 hours to produce this introduction to my Concerto in D major. (Baring in mind it's an introduction) how do you think it sounds?

I haven't composed for 4 years (I'm 16 right now) but I found my Sibelius cd and thought why not have a go! I like Vivaldi and Bach and if you were to combine both their styles it would synergise quite nicely. Anyway, I hope my style is akin to Vivaldi than Bach, personally.

What I've done so far (below) is the introduction to some concerto in D major. It took me 2 hours!

Here's the sheet music too:










UPDATE: 18/02/2011

I've combined the intro with the start of movement 1. I'm aware there's a couple of wrong notes towards the end. However, I'm working on the tuning!

Advice always welcome


----------



## Crudblud

Very sprightly and chipper. Overall it's rather pleasant.

Thank you for writing music, I hope you write many more pieces.


----------



## Couchie

Not sure about the title "LOLOL".


----------



## hanako

Very Vivaldi-esque


----------



## JennyFrom

I think it's pretty good.


----------



## karunadave

Hello I am new here too. I signed up just to listen to your piece, originally wondering if there were modern day composers using the baroque/classical styles.

To my ear, it sounds more like Bach, perhaps it is the harpsichord, but also something in the bass line, sounds more like Bach to me.

Congratulations.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

karunadave said:


> Hello I am new here too. I signed up just to listen to your piece, originally wondering if there were modern day composers using the baroque/classical styles.


There are *no* serious composers that actually write baroque/classical music today. Welcome to the forum. :tiphat:


----------



## StevenOBrien

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> There are *no* serious composers that actually write baroque/classical music today. Welcome to the forum. :tiphat:


I don't think it's out of the question to use those styles as a starting point though. This sounds very classical to me:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

StevenOBrien said:


> I don't think it's out of the question to use those styles as a starting point though. This sounds very classical to me:


Of course people imitate other styles when they learn. The most effective way to learn _anything _ is though imitation.


----------

